# linux bug CVE-2016-5195; one of 'em good ones



## _martin (Oct 22, 2016)

Now this bug is a good one:

https://github.com/dirtycow/dirtycow.github.io/wiki/VulnerabilityDetails
https://github.com/dirtycow/dirtycow.github.io/wiki/PoCs

What is sad about this is that there was an attempt to fix this few years ago :/ Anyway, the bug is gold laying around.


----------



## ronaldlees (Oct 22, 2016)

Linux seems to get more and more like commercial software as time goes by ...


----------



## hitest (Oct 22, 2016)

A patch is out for this bug.


----------

